# Does your dog wet the bed?



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Our dog has been wetting the bed quite frequent. Three times in the last week. The first time we started noticing any accidents was when she stayed at my daughter's house while we were on vacation. Okay, different setting. So to make a long story short, I got fed up with it and took her to the vet a week ago yesterday. They did a urinalysis and said it looks like a bladder infection. Gave us Baytril. Since then she has had three accidents with the last one being last night. Was out at three in the morning and wet sometime between then and six in the morning. Called vet and they are trying Estradiol. Usually that is for old dogs but she is only three. Anyone else have something like this?


----------



## CJ-Neo's Mom (Aug 9, 2012)

This is probably no answer that will help you...but... I had a Bull Terrier and, when he was about 3-4yrs (it was a long time ago), he started peeing on his bed. I finally just had to take his bed away from him. After that he just stayed in the house loose or out in the yard when we were home. He never peed anywhere else inappropriate. I never did figure out why...


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm dealing with a bladder infection with my dog atm as well. He was getting blood in his urine. First visit, quick ultrasound and urinalysis, about a week's supply of antibiotics and rimadyl which is an anti inflammatory. Seemed to show improvement until he ate the whole bottle of rimadyl when I left the house to meet with a professor. Induced vomiting and got charcoaled, no more rimadyl. Then the infection didn't seem to clear up and and trip back to the vet warranted more expensive tests, X-ray to rule out stones, bloodwork, urinalysis, and a urine culture. Everything came back normal except on the urine culture, they discovered a bacteria that doesn't respond to the original anti biotic, so he was put on Baytril (expensive drug ain't it).

He showed immediate improvement on the Baytril pretty much the first day I gave him any. That was 3 months ago. The bloody urine came back just a little over a week ago and I had to take him back. Only test left was to get an "ultrasonographer" to come in and do a full ultrasound for $400. Their conclusion was just that the bladder walls are just extreme inflamed from probably a chronic case of cystitis, and so we're on a 2 month supply of Baytril to get rid of the bacteria, and Rimadyl to calm the bladder wall inflamation. Current $1500 down and counting (although $400 of that was from him stealing all the rymadil which is arguably my fault)

Ok now for what I've taken away from all this so far. They have trouble holding in urine when they have a bladder infection, hence more frequent urination. My dog peeing inside because he couldn't hold it was the first sign of trouble. It would be a full out relatively large quantity peeing rather than just random marking. Also because he knows he isn't suppose to pee inside, he would actually go over to his own bed and pee sometimes. Most of the time he would be peeing by the door or down the stairs in the morning when he essentially can't hold it on his way outside. The urine smelled more foul than normal. The inside urination thing seems to be a fairly consistent thing rather than occasional accidents cause he can't hold as much urine. Like in the mornings when he had been trying to hold it in all night.

The blood in the urine was an obvious sign of concern. It can be pretty subtle so you kind of have to pay attention on walks especially with a smaller dog and females. He also would be not hiking his leg to pee. For bladder infections, if there is blood, it comes at the end of eliminating. Also he seems to empty his bladder on the first go on walks and later markings on the walk would only be slight dribbles.

Cystitis, which is just bladder inflammation, is subtle enough that it can go unnoticed for a very very long time. The vets said his cystitis could have started years ago.

If the drug works, it seems to show improvement pretty quick. I could tell he responded to both the Baytril and Rimadyl within the first day or two. Not just the blood but also in the he was holding his urine and having more normal eliminations. It can be a good idea to have both an anti inflammatory and a antibiotic for bladder infections since inflammation makes it easier for infection to set in which causes more inflammation. That explains why he responded to both the Rimadyl and Baytril separately. Baytril is only an antibiotic.

What I would suggest? Well I'm not a fan of randomly "trying" drugs. If the Baytril didn't work, then something like a urine culture and tests to try to figure out what bacteria and antibiotic to use is probably a good idea. Different bacteria respond to different antibiotics so that could explain the Estradiol. Does the urine smell particularly foul? I guess it may be harder to tell with tiny dogs and the amount of urine they produce. It could just be a behavioral thing but you certainly don't want to risk not doing anything and it actually being an infection or something worse.

Ultrasounds are useful because they can get a good look at the bladder and see inflammation and bladder stones or what not. Also apparently a detailed ultrasound can pick up on kidney stones that an x-ray can miss.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Well he did the urinalysis which showed a bladder infection. Now she mostly does this in her sleep. I can't yell at her. That wouldn't do any good. Hopefully it clears up soon. Taking her on a long weekend soon.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I believe primarily what they look for in urinalysis is the presence of white blood cells which can be an indication of infection.

She's mostly peeing in her sleep? That seems odd. I googled Estradiol and that turns out to be a sex hormone usually used to treat menopause.......which is kind of having me going wtf. I had assumed it was a different antibiotic.

Quite honestly I'm not that sold on her having a bladder infection. Has there been blood in the urine? Has she been straining to urinate? Does she seem to be in any discomfort? Does she seem to need to urinate more often when she's awake? From what i understand, those are typically the signs of a bladder infection.

I mean, bed wetting during sleep for humans is more of a bladder control issue. The need to urinate more frequently due to a bladder infection arises from irritation and discomfort rather than lack of control.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

UTI/stones not cured? Spay incontinence?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Apparently the vet is thinking spay incontinence if he's trying Estradiol. If that helps I guess that's confirmation. 

My first dog was "leaky". She couldn't tolerate the meds so we just kept a waterproof cover on her bed and put doggie diapers on her when she was having a bad day.


----------

